# Social work in the Costa Del Sol



## carelesswhispers91 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone

New to the forum, but could do with some help/information. Does anyone know how social work is carried out on the Costa Del Sol, and whether they have a seperate department for ex pats requiring this kind of support.
I am also interested in finding out whether there is any fostering available and how this is monitored, and prospective carers approved?????

All info would be very much appreciated.

Denise


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

carelesswhispers91 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> New to the forum, but could do with some help/information. Does anyone know how social work is carried out on the Costa Del Sol, and whether they have a seperate department for ex pats requiring this kind of support.
> I am also interested in finding out whether there is any fostering available and how this is monitored, and prospective carers approved?????
> ...


I'm not sure how Social work works in this country but I can be pretty certain there isn't a separate dept for expats!! 

First question, as I assume it is a job opportunity for you that you are looking for .... do you speak Spanish?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm not sure how Social work works in this country but I can be pretty certain there isn't a separate dept for expats!!
> 
> First question, as I assume it is a job opportunity for you that you are looking for .... do you speak Spanish?


I'll ask our SS gut next week if I can (he's often VERY busy as they're only here a couple of mornings a week). BUT we have masses of immigrants where I work - You want help from our SS - SPEAK SPANISH. There are a few different sorts of SS folk.

One lot are Civil Servants - to get these jobs you enter into a form of competition - exams etc - In Spanish, and they're TOUGH. 

They do then later have what is referred to as a _bolsa de trabajo_. These will be QUALIFIED professionals in a pool who can be sent as special support to anywhere in the area their "mancomunidad" covers. It's not particularly coveted but unemployment is high and needs must for many. The work is not well paid (not here anyway). 

You may find a need for volunteers with "Proteccion Civil". But unpaid naturally. This is an important part of the Spanish System btw. One or two are full time but most are "released police/fire/ambulance". 

If you take on fostering - you'll need excellent Spanish at a guess. This is I know a personal vocation but I'd wait abit before taking this sort of path in a culture you're not steeped in.


----------



## carelesswhispers91 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Social work on Costa Del Sol*



Stravinsky said:


> I'm not sure how Social work works in this country but I can be pretty certain there isn't a separate dept for expats!!
> 
> First question, as I assume it is a job opportunity for you that you are looking for .... do you speak Spanish?


Hi,

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply.

I am present learning Spanish but unfortunately still have a way to go - just wandered if this was something I could further pursue, as a continuation of my past in UK.

Denise


----------



## carelesswhispers91 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Social Work in Cost Del Sol*



chris(madrid) said:


> I'll ask our SS gut next week if I can (he's often VERY busy as they're only here a couple of mornings a week). BUT we have masses of immigrants where I work - You want help from our SS - SPEAK SPANISH. There are a few different sorts of SS folk.
> 
> One lot are Civil Servants - to get these jobs you enter into a form of competition - exams etc - In Spanish, and they're TOUGH.
> 
> ...


Dear Chris,

Thanks very much for your reply, it all sounds like such a complicated system, and evewn more so given I do not yet have command of the Spanish language.

I will continue to look at other options along these lines, as I am a qualified social worker, with a wealth of experience, and hoping to get some work, although if the need arises I can change my vocation!!

Denise


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

carelesswhispers91 said:


> it all sounds like such a complicated system,


Oddly to me it seems so SIMPLE now!. And it's cheap to maintain!


----------



## carelesswhispers91 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Social Worker posts on the Costa Del Sol*



chris(madrid) said:


> Oddly to me it seems so SIMPLE now!. And it's cheap to maintain!


Hi Chris,

I will continue to seek info, and see if I have any luck.

Again thanks for the info.

Denise


----------

